# My "other" pets



## Sheviper1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Orchids are my other passion! I love going out in the morning and finding several varieties in bloom. They're more expensive than drugs BUT every time they bloom, it's a whole new high!!!


----------



## CLMoss (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow! Orchids are my passion as well! I was the VP of the Long Island Orchid Society. I grow many types of species; paphs, phrags, catts, dens, bulb, and some really strange species. I grow out of doors in the warmer season and windowsill them when the fall and winter come. Thanks for sharing!
Claudia


----------



## CLMoss (Jun 4, 2012)

Do you have a greenhouse? Your orchids are beautiful.


----------



## KimandKarasi (Jun 4, 2012)

*RE: My "other" pets*

I can never understand how to keep my orchids alive  maybe one of you two experts can help me?  the people who sold me an orchid plant at a nursery told me not to put them in direct sunlight and that the temps needed to be between 50-60 F ! isn't that a bit cold?? And she said to only water once a week, but it looks like it wants more than that..


----------



## CLMoss (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Kim,
Send me the name of your orchid, there should be a tag in the pot. Or if you can take a photo and post it so I can see what type it is. Some orchids are cool growing, so the info that you received may be right. 

C


----------



## Sheviper1 (Jun 5, 2012)

*RE: My "other" pets*

I have to say, living in SW Florida, I am not familiar with any orchid that grows annually in temps of 50 to 60 degrees. 
I laugh at the growers that swear Cymbidiums can't grow well or bloom here because of the heat. I have 3 which came from a grower in Northern California and not only do they grow here; they thrive. The plants are huge now and every December they produce 8 to 10 flower spikes per plant.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful blooms, I have never been able to keep orchids alive for any length of time. I am trying to root some orchid cactus leaves now ,I put them in soil last night after setting for 9 days spread out on newspaper in the shade,I did some searching online but would like any help that you might have on getting them to root and then how to care for them after rooting(if they root),I have never had this type before and am hoping for better results then I have with orchids. Thanks---I live in zone 7 so they will be in and out plants depending on weather.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 5, 2012)

Very Beautiful..


----------



## terryo (Jun 5, 2012)

I love them too. Your's are so beautiful. I have 8 orchid's, and I don't even know the names of them. Some bloom in the Spring and some at the end of the Summer. 
Len, I have two big..really big, orchid cactus. I've had them for two years now and they never bloomed yet. Still waiting.


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful! 
All mine die I have had one for 1.5 years and all I have are about 5 green leaves. I cut the stem back and I only got one new leaf. Will it ever grow a new flower stem? It looks healthy.


----------

